# Need tips for stocking 45 gallon community tank



## Jake777 (Feb 20, 2013)

How about?
1 veil angel 
3-5 hatchet
5 dwarf rainbow
10 rummynose
1 albino dwarf bristlenose
5 otto
Maybe add 1 yoyo to make 3 total
Or 
Trade in for 7 Cory's? (But my substrate is gravel?)
Or 
Both? (But that might be too much still)

Too many cool fish I like ... Haha


----------



## Jake777 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone?........... Please?


----------



## Korottie (Feb 21, 2013)

We're fairly new to the game, but I've been told (today actually, by someone on the forum lol!) that angels like tall tanks and will eat small guys once they grow bigger. .. some gouramis are good! 

the dwarf rainbow guys are cool


----------



## Jake777 (Feb 20, 2013)

I get mixed reviews. Some tell me 1 angel is fine with a shoal like rummynose and rainbows.
My main concern is the hatchets.
I'm pretty sure I can't have cories it's just too many fish if I add them for bottom dwellers I might stick with otos


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

The angel would be fine; in fact, I would get two, not just one-they will be happier than a single. I have kept angels with hatchets, tetras, ottos, cories, and have had no problems with the angels eating the others. I havent had rainbows with angels, however. Are they fin nippers? That is always my main concern, with angels long, flowing fins being such a temptation for fin nippers. 7 cories sounds a bit much. The ottos are great little algae eaters, very good community fish. Add the hatchets last, as they are most sensitive to water conditions, changes, etc., and that will give your tank plenty of time to become stable. Do not add more than 2 or 3 fish at a time and wait about a week between new additions, to give the tank time to adjust.


----------



## Jake777 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks I will def. consider 2 angels. I was thinking one black veil. Should I get 2 of the same color? Also I really want a 2nd small shoal (dwarf neon rainbows) but I heard they can be fun nippers... Maybe a pair of apistograma instead?
I have 2 yoyo loaches that survived my heater malfunction from previous stock. I have never had a problem and like loaches in general. I worry that as they grow they will get aggresive and give me problems. Thinking about trading in for cories...unless a different smaller loach would work?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have never kept yoyos, because I was told they do not mix well with angels--chasing and fin nipping, big time. I had not realized you had some already in the tank when I recommended the angels. Maybe someone else with loach experience can recommend a type of loach?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

i would ditch the hatchets...


----------



## Jake777 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have decided to switch my substrate to pool filter sand.
I will trade in my yoyo loaches and get some Cory's (elegans I hope)

I'm thinking about a few clown loaches too...I just love them...they get big but it takes forever


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

sounds good. Without the yoyos, you have more options. But I am curious: e048, why would you ditch the hatchets? They would be compatitble with his community, and they would fill in upper level tank space.


----------



## Laurac4892 (Mar 1, 2013)

Striped Raphael catfish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jake777 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those are cool! Think I will have room with everything I'm adding? Also I changed bottom to sand. Everything is going great. Added 5 neon dwarf rainbows, 1 small black veil, 1 clown loach. Next I will do 5-7 marble hatchets
5-7 corydora (? Type)
Shoal 10 to 13
I had originally wanted rummynose but they are a little similar color and shape to neon dwarf rainbows...now I'm thinking of adding something with a little more flash. Leaning toward cardinals. Any thoughts?
Will angel grow and eat them?


----------

